# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Проблемы безопасности тормозят развитие мобильных платежей

## Tcinet

Японская корпорация NTT DATA и европейский производитель терминалов оплаты и ПО для защиты онлайн-транзакций Ingenico ePayments провели совместное исследование с целью выяснить отношение пользователей к развитию систем мобильных платежей. В нем приняли участие более 2 тысяч человек и порядка 300 компаний из разных стран мира. 60 процентов опрошенных признали, что использование мобильного телефона вместо кошелька или банковской карты потенциально может сделать процесс покупок более удобным и приятным. Однако главным препятствием на пути развития этой технологии является страх пользователей.

Лишь 25 процентов респондентов заявили, что считают онлайн-покупки и мобильные платежи достаточно безопасными. Тогда как свыше половины участников опроса уверены, что мобильный телефон в качестве кошелька сильно проигрывает в защищенности кошельку обычному. При этом 75 процентов опрошенных сообщили, что охотно пользовались бы мобильными платежами, если бы им гарантировали безопасность совершаемых транзакций.

Комментируя эти данные, один из руководителей NTT DATA Питер Олиник отмечает, что компаниям, заинтересованным в развитии мобильных платежей, следует принять меры, которые убедили бы пользователей в безопасности новых технологий. Одной из таких мер может стать внедрение биометрических систем идентификации пользователей. Однако, согласно данным того же исследования, лишь менее трети компаний в мире уже внедряют или планируют в скором будущем внедрить биометрию.

----------

